# The General Metal Gear Thread: It's like one of my Japanese Animes



## Zaelapolopollo (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## Esura (Dec 27, 2011)

Metal Gear Solid 4 is the best MG game to me. It just have everything going for it. I would say MGS2 is a close second, MGS3 being third, first one being last, with the Metal Gear games not even charting.


----------



## cnorwood (Dec 27, 2011)

Esura said:


> Metal Gear Solid 4 is the best MG game to me. It just have everything going for it. I would say MGS2 is a close second, MGS3 being third, first one being last, with the Metal Gear games not even charting.



did you play peace walker? i havent played alot of the mgs series but that game was extremely good


----------



## Esura (Dec 27, 2011)

I like Peace Walker, and would of been one of my favorites if it wasn't for those shitty, cheap ass bosses.


----------



## Amuro (Dec 27, 2011)

MGS4 is the worst in the solid series for me, god it defines wasted potential. MGS is probably my favorite with 2 and 3 tied. I didn't get very far in Peace Walker don't care for the PSP experience, find it very uncomfortable.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Dec 27, 2011)

There's always the PS3 version in the HD collection.


----------



## The Boss (Dec 27, 2011)

I love MGS3.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 27, 2011)

Looking to get into the series. Might get HD release. Does it come with the original MGS?


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Dec 27, 2011)

It is totally worth it. It's very fun, has excellent music and even better voice-acting.


----------



## Amuro (Dec 27, 2011)

Stunna said:


> Looking to get into the series. Might get HD release. Does it come with the original MGS?



no but it's on PSN



Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> There's always the PS3 version in the HD collection.



yeah i'm going to get that in Feb, should be cool


----------



## Stunna (Dec 27, 2011)

My brother hogs the PS3... this may be a challenge.


----------



## raizen28 (Dec 27, 2011)

Im playing mgs3 and 4 at same time


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 27, 2011)

MGS3 4 life.

Big Boss is best Snake and best main character.


----------



## The Boss (Dec 27, 2011)

Big Boss is so cute. :33 Definitely my favorite Snake.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Dec 27, 2011)

I prefer Solid Snake. 

He's not quite as dim as his father.


----------



## cnorwood (Dec 27, 2011)

i always have a solid snake handy


----------



## Awesome (Dec 27, 2011)

MGS3>MGS4>MGS1>MGS2>>>>>> Peace Walker


Dealwithit.gif

trolololol.shitstorm


----------



## Byrd (Dec 27, 2011)

Plot wise MGS3 takes it
Gameplay- The jungle was excellent... throwing spiders and snakes on guards never gets old
music MGS 3 takes it

The Boss vs Naked Snake was the best one in the series, the build-up for it was perfect, the location perfect, at that moment you feel like you are snake as you try to best her at CQC, and then when the song kicks in.. its hits you and you realize how much you don't wanna kill her


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Dec 27, 2011)

MGS1 has the best plot.

The best way to describe it was given to me by a guy on an MGS forum many years ago.

MGS2 and 3 are like two halves of MGS1:

MGS2 focuses on themes.
MGS3 focuses on emotions.

Both go overboard with it to the point that MGS2 is preachy and MGS3 is sappy.

MGS1 is the perfect balance with a thought-provoking story that is nevertheless quite emotional.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 27, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> MGS3 4 life.
> 
> Big Boss is best Snake and best main character.



/thread .


----------



## The Boss (Dec 27, 2011)

Awesome said:


> MGS3>MGS4>MGS1>MGS2>>>>>> Peace Walker
> 
> 
> Dealwithit.gif
> ...





MGS3>MGS1>MGSPW>MGS2>MGS4>MGSOPS


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 27, 2011)

Swap MGS4 with MGS2 and I completely agree with you Boss.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Dec 27, 2011)

MGS1>MGS3>MGSPW>MGS2>Ghost Babel>MGS4>MGSOPS


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Dec 27, 2011)

MGS1
MGS2
MGS3
MG2: Solid Snake
MG1
MGS: PO

Don't really know enough about Peace Walker.

^ I'm going to be doing a replay of MGS1 and 2. I was thinking about giving Ghost Babel a try along the way.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Dec 27, 2011)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> MGS1
> MGS2
> MGS3
> MG2: Solid Snake
> ...



Ghost Babel is awesome. For GBC game, it wipes the floor of most GBA games.


----------



## Esura (Dec 28, 2011)

MGS4 >> MGS2 > MGS3 > MGSPW >> MGS1 >>> MGSPO >>>> MG2 >> MG1


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 28, 2011)

All is agreed that MGS3 and MGS1 are top at least.


----------



## Byrd (Dec 28, 2011)

MGS3 gameplay was the best in the series... remember blowing up food and weaponry of the enemy and it affected them   scaring them with the croc mask and also giving them spoiled food...

The jungle was excellent


----------



## The Boss (Dec 28, 2011)

MGS3 gives me many feelings.


----------



## Esura (Dec 28, 2011)

The Boss said:


> MGS3 gives me many feelings.



What kind of feelings?


----------



## The Boss (Dec 28, 2011)

Esura said:


> What kind of feelings?



All of the feelings.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Dec 28, 2011)

Ya know, i love MGS2, but the Big Shell is kinda dull as an environment. 

MGS3 had a wonderful variety of locations. Not sure how realistic it is to go from dense jungle to arid mountain top but whatev.

Regardless though, I still think Arsenal Gear has to be one of, if not the, best map in the entire series.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Dec 28, 2011)

Where were your favorite locations to play?


----------



## The Boss (Dec 28, 2011)

I love MGS2. It was awesome. Raiden gave me many lulz. I love it.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Dec 28, 2011)

Esura said:


> What kind of feelings?





The Boss said:


> All of the feelings.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Dec 28, 2011)

The Boss said:


> I love MGS2. It was awesome. Raiden gave me many lulz. I love it.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Dec 28, 2011)

Can't have a metal gear thread without me posting in it.

Otacon > The Boss > Liquid > Solid > Big Boss = Psycho Mantis > Shalashaka > Grey Fox > Solidus > Olga > The Sorrow  > Natasha Romanenko > Meryl > Mei Ling > Raiden.

100% proven.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Dec 28, 2011)




----------



## The World (Dec 28, 2011)

MGS1 FO LIFE. The best in the series. All you other ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) can suck it.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 28, 2011)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> Can't have a metal gear thread without me posting in it.
> 
> Otacon > The Boss > Liquid > Solid > Big Boss = Psycho Mantis > Shalashaka > Grey Fox > Solidus > Olga > The Sorrow  > Natasha Romanenko > Meryl > Mei Ling > Raiden.
> 
> 100% proven.



Edit:

Nevermind, missed Shalashaska.


----------



## The World (Dec 28, 2011)

Shalashaska is Ocelet. Derp


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Dec 28, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> No Ocelot? For shame.





> Shalashaska



"I am Shalashaska, also known as Revolver Ocelot."

Yes I remember the lines from MGS2.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 28, 2011)

Yeah I noticed that too late. :sweat

Derp


----------



## The World (Dec 28, 2011)

It's ok Sephy. 


I think it's Russian for prison or prison keeper.


----------



## Esura (Dec 28, 2011)

Ocelot is just too badass.

I know this is the lamest shit ever but you know that hand gesture shit he does in MGS3? I do that. When someone recognizes me when I'm out, they be like, "Spike yo, sup dude!" then I be like, OCELOT HANDGESTURE, then "Sup boi!" Everyone think I'm trying to be like the Fonz or something.


----------



## The Boss (Dec 28, 2011)

Shalashaska...  

[YOUTUBE]BBQ2mflwnEU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Dec 28, 2011)




----------



## Byrd (Dec 28, 2011)

No one mention Sunny  and her damn eggs


----------



## Furious George (Dec 28, 2011)

*Furious George pre-2001:* Metal Gear Solid is the best thing going! I can't wait for the sequel! I'm completely safe! There's no way they are gonna completely alienate their fanbase or anything! 




*Furious George 2001:* FFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUU-


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Dec 28, 2011)

*Me: pre-2008:*
Man I love this series. So many great questions and mysteries to be answered. Sure, a lot of my fellow MGS2 fans don't want them to be answered but I have faith in Mr. Kojima. 

*Me: after reading spoilers in 2008*


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 28, 2011)

The best part of MGS2 is the first hour, then it goes downhill.

To me it was like

"Fuck yeah I'm Snake, fuck yeah he is older and more badass"

"Oh shit it's Ocelot"

"Oh shit Liquids back!"

"Metal Gear!"

"Fuck yeah this gonna be awesome"

"Fuck yeah I'm Snake."

Switch to Raiden

"When do I get to be Snake again?"


----------



## Esura (Dec 28, 2011)

I find it funny that the two MGS games I like the most are the most polarizing ones going by the fanbase.

MGS2 was my first MGS game so I was just mesmerized by it. I had no expectations of it from MGS1. Shit, I was actually kind of underwhelmed by the first one once I got a chance to play it.

Now MGS4 just had all sorts of shit going on that was just, whoa. It starts off all good and shit and then BANG all sorts of crazy dramatic and cinematic stuff happens all over my face like cum and I was just like....whoa. Story was just...whoa. And then Big Boss showed up at the end and I was like...yeeeeaaaah.

Whenever I try to describe my feelings about MGS4...I can't explain it coherently. Its like, trying to explain how getting your first bj feels. All you can say is that it feels good, and MGS4 makes me feel goooood.


----------



## Furious George (Dec 28, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> "When do I get to be Snake again?"



I ask myself that question so many times and plodded through several painful hours to find out that Kojima answer was a raised middle finger.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Dec 28, 2011)

Well, getting away from the hate, I found this little thing.

It's a radio drama of Metal Gear 1. (ya know, the Outer Heaven thing that came out before Metal Gear Solid)

It's not too bad.


----------



## Esura (Dec 29, 2011)

Hmm, I'll check that out once I'm done playing Cave Story.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Dec 29, 2011)

Raiden wasn't terrible, although honestly Kojima could have made him just a tad less feminine. And made Rose way less annoying. In hindsight, I understand the value of playing as an outsider (since it makes Snake look that much better), but Raiden was just...not awesome. Well, once he got the blade he was kinda awesome.


----------



## Byrd (Dec 29, 2011)

Anyone remember trying  to take Snake Dogtag


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 29, 2011)

MGS > MG2: Solid Snake = MGS2 > MGS3 > Peace Walker > MG > MGS4

The #1 fan has spoken

fuck all who disagree


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Dec 29, 2011)

*Kojima's Favorite Part of MGS2*


> My favourite scene from MGS2 is where RAIDEN meets Rose. When she was asked "Which building did the King Kong climb?" by the sightseeing ladies, she pointed at the world trade centre [sic] which is the new building by the direector [sic] John Guillermin. The ladies denied it. Then, the movie-buff: RAIDEN came in to showed the old empire state building.




Ya know this makes more sense. Rose wasn't a complete idiot who thought it was the Chrysler Building. She was supposed to say World Trade Center but then 9/11 happened and they had to slap a hasty edit on it.


----------



## Esura (Dec 29, 2011)

Speaking of Rose, she was hot in MGS4. Don't care what no one says, the Colonel tapped that at least once even if their marriage was a ruse.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Dec 29, 2011)

I preferred the longer hair in MGS2.


And that whole thing about being with Campbell was just sick and it's "explnation" doesn't take back how creepy it was.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 29, 2011)

I wonder if lil John will grow up to be a soldier as well.


----------



## Esura (Dec 29, 2011)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> I preferred the longer hair in MGS2.
> 
> 
> And that whole thing about being with Campbell was just sick and it's "explnation" doesn't take back how creepy it was.


Well...it wasn't sick per se. Old dudes need some lovin' too and it wouldn't be like she cheated on him, Raiden did leave her. 



Sephiroth said:


> I wonder if lil John will grow up to be a soldier as well.



Little John will grow up to learn that his father is Campbell. His mom just bleached the shit out of his hair to make him think otherwise when he was younger.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Dec 29, 2011)

Little John, Little Grey and Sunny are all products of the Petits Monstres Project.

Sunny got all the intelligent dominant genes, Little Grey got the good-looking recessive genes, and Little John was just the retarded leftovers.


----------



## The World (Dec 29, 2011)

Yeah and dat ASS was contructed by Kojima to be da finest ASS in the world. la petit ASS Project.


----------



## Esura (Dec 29, 2011)

Who the fuck is Little Grey?


----------



## The World (Dec 29, 2011)

Drebin's monkey.


----------



## Esura (Dec 29, 2011)

It had a name? Wow.


----------



## The World (Dec 29, 2011)

Yes, people usually name their pets/friends Esura.

I would have called him shittosser though.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 29, 2011)

Sunny is destined to become a cyborg ninja. :33


----------



## The World (Dec 29, 2011)

Sunny will clone herself and then there will be 2 cyborg ninja's. :33

Then she will clone herself a third time and be the president of THE WORLD!

Olga would be so proud.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Dec 29, 2011)

She'll shoot badly cooked eggs and deliver stuttery one-liners afterward.

That would actually be kinda cool.


----------



## Firaea (Dec 29, 2011)

What an amazing series this is. I only got into it not too long ago, but I'm completely bought into it. I'd say that 3 is probably my most memorable.


----------



## Byrd (Dec 30, 2011)

Welcome to the club .. I've been a fan since the first MGS that I played while in fifth grade... 

now I'm waiting on my remake of MG1 & 2

I want to fight grey fox on a minefield with nothing but fist... that needs to happen


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Dec 30, 2011)

Now I'm not going to use this thread to continue my endless war against MGS4 but there has to be one thing we can all agree on.

MGS4 completely buttfucked Metal Gear RAY.

I loved Ray. The design, it's "roar", the fight with all of them in Sons of Liberty, it was just a really cool mech.

Then it got beaten by REX in MGS4.

Remember why metal Gear RAY exists? To destroy REX-based Metal Gears. It's superior agility and water cutter means RAY is the prime weapon to destroy REX.

*And yet it lost to a REX that had been blown up and was rusting for nearly a fucking decade.*

It's just retarded and makes RAY look like a total piece of shit.


----------



## The World (Dec 30, 2011)

I think Solidus already buttfucked them when he took 3 out with a submachine gun, granted they had explosive rounds or some shit?? but still..............


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Dec 30, 2011)

The official script of the game released with _The Documents of Metal Gear Solid 2[/b] (if you don't know about it, it's basically a Making of MGS2 and stuff) has this to say about what Solidus did:

Harnessing the accelerator, he deftly evades the RAYs’ lashing tails while
sniping out their AI control center with the P90. The RAYs come to a stop.


Now this script is a bit different than what we got but there's really no reason to think they took out the AI control boxes bit. Solidus just specifically got at theri weak point.

Plus they were all malfunctioning to begin with._


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 30, 2011)

Solid Snake is just that awesome.

If he can take out Big Boss in a Metal Gear on foot, of course he can take RAY with REX.


----------



## The World (Dec 30, 2011)

Isn't REX known for being an actual TANK and has way higher defensive capabilities and RAY is known for it's speed and agility(and going underwater)? It's probably why it's defensive capabilities is like wet tissue paper and gets taken out easier than REX.

I guess it needs a really good pilot to properly utilize it's speed.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Dec 30, 2011)

I didn't think much of taking out RAY with REX. Was too consumed with nostalgia/happiness at that point.

Nor do I think that's worth much attention.

I hated the beast unit in MGS4 though.


----------



## Amuro (Dec 30, 2011)

I think it's funnier that Snake owned RAY a gear Ocelot had access to for 7 years, with a broken down gear he had never piloted before.


----------



## Firaea (Dec 30, 2011)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> I hated the beast unit in MGS4 though.



Truedat. Cobra Unit for the win.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Dec 30, 2011)

FOXHOUND will always be #1 in my book.


----------



## Esura (Dec 30, 2011)

I liked the Beauty and the Beast Unit. I just wished they did more with them in the game like the Cobra Unit in MGS3.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Dec 30, 2011)

They were horrible.

Specially when compared to some of the bosses throughout the mgs series.

/fuck their shit up
/they'd do their zombie/nervous breakdown act
/debrin call/bullshit "how the bitch got traumatized story"
/player still don't care about them/thinking "wtf is this?!"
/fast forward some years, player doesn't even remember their names.
/!


----------



## InFam0us (Dec 30, 2011)

They're by far the least memorable bosses in the mgs series. Even Fortune is better.



PoinT_BlanK said:


> /!



I see what you did there


----------



## Byrd (Dec 30, 2011)

MGS best boss fight - Mantis/ Liquid car chase  (they are tied)
MGS2 best boss fight - Fatman 
MGS3 best boss fight - The Boss followed closely by The End (spend well over an hour on that fight the first time.. it was some awesome)
MGS4 best boss fight - Liquid Fisticuffs

haven't played PW yet but PO, I liked Null


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Dec 30, 2011)

MGS2 boss fights are underrated.

I have been scouting around and MGS2 is pretty much completely forgotten in "Top Boss Fights in the MGS Series" lists.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Dec 30, 2011)

I remember going through European extreme. My hand hurt like a bitch after I successfully got through solidus torture on top of arsenal.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Dec 30, 2011)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> MGS2 boss fights are underrated.
> 
> I have been scouting around and MGS2 is pretty much completely forgotten in "Top Boss Fights in the MGS Series" lists.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 30, 2011)

I like the B&B unit for their awesome mechs.

Raging Raven was an awesome boss fight as well, better than any of the Cobra unit even that wasn't The Boss.

Crying Wolf was pretty neat as well.

MGS1 is hard to top in the boss department though.


----------



## The World (Dec 30, 2011)

FOXHOUND will always be the best they are the toughest to beat.

Only the Cobra Unit comes close to their awesomeness.


----------



## Shuntensatsu (Dec 30, 2011)

Foxhound will always be the best squad.  Other than Vamp pretty much every villain introduced after MGS1 was lame.


----------



## The Boss (Dec 31, 2011)

Shuntensatsu said:


> Other than Vamp pretty much every villain introduced after MGS1 was lame.


KUWABARA! KUWABARA!


----------



## Byrd (Dec 31, 2011)

Shuntensatsu said:


> Foxhound will always be the best squad.  Other than Vamp pretty much every villain introduced after MGS1 was lame.



I don't know how I feel about this statement although I agree Foxhound overall was the best group

hope you are not adding the boss in this 

They were good but wasn't flesh out as well as fox hound


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Dec 31, 2011)

I liked Solidus, Volgin and The End.


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 31, 2011)

Anyone noticed how Fox and Naomi died in the same room?

WHY WAS THIS NOT MENTIONED

FUCK MGS4


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 31, 2011)




----------



## The World (Dec 31, 2011)

MOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


Me: "OH GAWD WHERE IS IT!?"


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Furious George (Jan 1, 2012)

The Cobra Unit made for the best boss fights.

FOXHOUND was best for the characterizations. 

Dead Cell was abysmal and The Beauty and The Beast Unit was just lazy.


----------



## Esura (Jan 1, 2012)

The Beast Unit was hot as hell though, and them without their armor on left quite an impression on my nephew....and me.


----------



## Furious George (Jan 1, 2012)

Yeah the models for the beast unit were pretty hot, I have to admit. Beyond what is typical for animu-inspired games. 

I don't know why they had to go with such a mannish-looking model for Crying Wolf though. They couldn't find a better-looking sista then that? 

EDIT: Actually, no, I just looked them and up and apart from Raging Raven they aren't as hot as I thought they were. The BaTB Unit is completely lame.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 1, 2012)

Dead Cell was awesome.

Fat mann on rollerskates drinking wine >> guy covered in bees.

And Solidus is better than any of The Cobras or Beauties.


----------



## Esura (Jan 1, 2012)

Furious George said:


> Yeah the models for the beast unit were pretty hot, I have to admit. Beyond what is typical for animu-inspired games.
> 
> *I don't know why they had to go with such a mannish-looking model for Crying Wolf though. They couldn't find a better-looking sista then that? *
> 
> EDIT: Actually, no, I just looked them and up and apart from Raging Raven they aren't as hot as I thought they were. The BaTB Unit is completely lame.



I find their in game model to be a bit more attractive than their real life model, aside from Raging Raven's model who is hot as hell (Kojima knows her too). 

And I do agree with Crying Wolf though...tis shame.


----------



## Furious George (Jan 1, 2012)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> Dead Cell was awesome.



Don't make me hurt you.



> Fat mann on rollerskates drinking wine >> guy covered in bees.



That's not true at all!  

Bee Guy's crazy ginyu-force type poses >>>> drinking wine and leaving no impression apart from embarrassment.



> And Solidus is better than any of The Cobra-



Pfft, 

Glad you invited me Zael. This thread is full of comedy.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 1, 2012)

BTW, this is a pretty cool video documenting the "history" of Les Enfants Terribles as we hear about it through the MGS games.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 1, 2012)

And let's be serious for a second, FG.

The Cobras, with the exception of The End and The Sorrow,  had almost no real personality.
They also contribued absolutely nothing to the storyline. 

They exist solely to meet a boss fight quota.

Maybe it's fun from a gameplay perspective but it's pretty piss poor storytelling.

I think Solidus provided both a fun boss fight and he actually had story relevance.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jan 1, 2012)

Furious George said:


> EDIT: Actually, no, I just looked them and up and apart from Raging Raven they aren't as hot as I thought they were. The BaTB Unit is completely lame.



As I said before the beauty and beast unit was horrible.


----------



## Furious George (Jan 1, 2012)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> And don't be mad, FG. Solidus was an interesting character and a very fitting final boss.
> 
> Even if the Cobras had any personality or contributed anything to the storyline, they still wouldn't match him.



I'll go along with you (cause' I like you. ) and say that Solidus had an interesting back-story and motivation. 

Its too bad that Solidus as a character (like his personality, the voice actor, his dialogue and what not) never manage to stick with you. For the life of me I can't frame a single sentence or personality quirk from him in my head. Only scene I remember with him vividly is him offing Olga.

I think he was so morally ambiguous and conflicted that he barely registered as a villain or a threat at all. The conflict was muddled because of him. 

Its a powerful indication of a villain's blandness when characters who don't have strong personalities or contributions to plot (Our friendly neighborhood Cobras) are still far more memorable than them.


----------



## The World (Jan 1, 2012)

Cardboard boxes were at their best in MGS2. 

Fatman was the best, LAUGH AND GROW FAT!


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jan 1, 2012)

Couldn't really use them in MGS3. God knows a cardboard box would be useful in the forest.


----------



## Firaea (Jan 1, 2012)

Both Dead Cell and the Cobras were awesome in their own way. 
Cobras are my favourite for their sheer badassery and amazing boss fights, whereas Dead Cell managed to provide a stronger sense of story relevance.

Beauty and the Beast... well, unfortunately, didn't work out for me.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 1, 2012)

Hello, my name is Crying Wolf. You might remember me from teh last time you had a fight with a  Wolf in a snowy area. 
In fact, it was this exact same snowy area. Fancy that.

Well enough with the faux symbolism. STARE AT MY TITTIES.

Though, while it's kinda like choosing "the best" of the absolute worst things ever, I liked Laughing Octopus. Her gimmick was supposed to be in MGS1 after all. Plus I think she was the only actaully kinda cool Beauty.

EDIT:

In good news, I got a new copy of Sons of Liberty at last. I'm kinda sad I didn't get Substance but I'll deal.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 1, 2012)

When it came to actual personality, I do wish the BaTB had some more.

Agreed with what Esura said though.

Also Solidus is just a Big Boss wannabe, can't compare to the real thing.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 1, 2012)

He's the boss to surpass Big Boss himself you mean.

I was rather underwhelmed by the Greatest Soldier of the 20tH Century in MGS3.

I guess he got badass once he got older. Kinda like Ocelot.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 2, 2012)

Big Boss defeated the unit that won a WAR on their own, I don't think there is anything underwelming about that.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 2, 2012)

Peacekeeper is freaking fantastic looks like a ps2 game.
My only complaint is that the psp doesn't have a second analog stick for a camera making it awkward to control.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jan 2, 2012)




----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 2, 2012)

Damn is that the HD of MGS3?
that looks pimp.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jan 2, 2012)

Yeah                .


----------



## The810kid (Jan 2, 2012)

A metal Gear thread and i just got the HD collection over the holidays played peacewalker for the 1st time its a little easier than the others so far.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 2, 2012)

Hey man. Good to have you here.

Also i just remembered why I actually didn't replay SOL that much. The fucking Emma swimming shit.
What a nightmare of an escort mission.


----------



## The810kid (Jan 2, 2012)

Sons of Liberty is probably the Metal gear I've replayed the most beat it on normal hard and made it up to the Ray unit on Extreme. This game probably had the most diverse and unique missions with all the things you had to do. Bomb disposal, picture taking of Ray, Escorting Emma, Sniping for Emma, Infiltrating Shell 1 under disguise.


----------



## The810kid (Jan 3, 2012)

back to the discussion between the cobras and Dead Cell outside the Boss I felt the cobras had no depth at least the beauties had backstory. Why people rave over the cobras I'll never get as even the Boss Battles weren't that great. Outside the Boss and The end the rest weren't your above average Boss fight.  I'll admit the Sorrow thing was memorable can't leave that out.


----------



## The World (Jan 3, 2012)

*Metal Gear Solid 3 Getting 3DS Bundle*


----------



## The Boss (Jan 3, 2012)

PoinT_BlanK said:


>



MGS3 in HD is so fucking beautiful.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jan 3, 2012)

^word.


----------



## Byrd (Jan 3, 2012)

MGS 3 is the only one i replayed over and over again 

extreme wasn't so bad but I've been wanting to play the euro one


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jan 4, 2012)

Just got the HD collection and MGS4 (first played it by borrowing a friend's system/game), can't wait to play through the whole series chronologically.

So...

MGS3
Peace Walker
MGS
MGS2
MGS4

Is what I'm thinking. Hopefully I can still play MGS, I remember the last time I tried to replay it I just couldn't. I think I take all the features in MGS2 for granted.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Jan 4, 2012)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> Just got the HD collection and MGS4 (first played it by borrowing a friend's system/game), can't wait to play through the whole series chronologically.
> 
> So...
> 
> ...



Don't forget the original Metal Gear and Metal Gear 2 Solid Snake, they are also in the collection.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 4, 2012)

Even back then Metal Gear had awesome music.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jan 4, 2012)

the_notorious_Z.?. said:


> Don't forget the original Metal Gear and Metal Gear 2 Solid Snake, they are also in the collection.



Yeah...not sure if I'm going to play those. Im sure I'll try them out just for shiggles.

Oh yeah, liking the sig. Just started playing AC: Revelations and I love being awesome as Old Ezio.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 5, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]xKIRIeKADUI[/YOUTUBE]
Dis game man dis game.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jan 5, 2012)

Lolicon snake.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 5, 2012)

Mura said:


> Lolicon snake.



You can kill her


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jan 7, 2012)




----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 7, 2012)

I had no problem with shooting her.


----------



## Bilaal (Jan 7, 2012)

i got the hd collection too

im on peace walker and it's okay, the gameplay is a little lacking but the story seems interesting


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 7, 2012)

Nice set Bilaal.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jan 8, 2012)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> Just got the HD collection and MGS4 (first played it by borrowing a friend's system/game), can't wait to play through the whole series chronologically.
> 
> So...
> 
> ...



Honestly, you should start with MGS, then 2, 3, 4 and finally Peace Walker. This is how it was meant to be played. Since you're skipping Metal Gear 1&2, I didn't list them.


----------



## Byrd (Jan 9, 2012)

forgot about PO otherwise you will be lost at peace maker


----------



## Jon Snow (Jan 9, 2012)

Not necessarily. After playing through MGS3 and 4, you get the general idea of the path Big Boss walked. But yes, for a complete experience PO is necessary


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Jan 9, 2012)

I have to confess something, i liked Portable Ops story more than Peace Walker story, PO story was more in line with the type of story of the original MGS while Peace Walker felt like a Mexican soap opera full of drama, we all know The Boss was awesome, lived a though life and was a great patriot but there's no need to say that while crying in every single cut-scene in the game.


----------



## The Boss (Jan 10, 2012)

I still need to finish PO.  I want to meet Null. Damnit.. why am I stalling.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jan 11, 2012)

Kojima. 

Like a boss.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jan 11, 2012)

HD collection so close now


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jan 11, 2012)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> Kojima.
> 
> Like a boss.



Rockin' dem shades.


----------



## The Boss (Jan 11, 2012)

Dat hair.


----------



## The810kid (Jan 19, 2012)

I've been playing Peace Walker and just finished the Chrysalis Boss fight. The game started slow for me but I'm loving it now.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Jan 23, 2012)

Curse you PS3 owners. Feel my envy. 

I just received versions of some of the Metal Gear games that I ordered on systems that I can actually play them on.  I got the Gamecube version of MGS, and the PS2 MGS2 Substance and MGS3 Subsistence- comes with MG and MG2 on the second disc.  Altogether this was FUCKING EXPENSIVE. 

I've never played a stealth shooter before.  Any advice outside of 'be stealthy and shoot things'?



Oh, and is Raiden's hair supposed to be white or blonde? O_o


----------



## Corruption (Jan 23, 2012)

Been playing MGS2, going to play MGS3 and Peace Walker after. I never got a chance to play Peace Walker so I'm excited about that.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jan 24, 2012)

Gaawa-chan said:


> Curse you PS3 owners. Feel my envy.



The collection is on 360 too you know

although obviously

the PS3 version is better


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Jan 24, 2012)

Jon Snow said:


> The collection is on 360 too you know
> 
> although obviously
> 
> the PS3 version is better



Is that so? Well then...

Curse you PS3 and Xbox 360 owners.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 24, 2012)

What are the differences between 360 and PS3 for the HD collection?

Other than the controls.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jan 24, 2012)




----------



## Gaawa-chan (Jan 25, 2012)

So, as I said before, I've never played a stealth shooter (I almost never play shooters, period).  Guess how badly I did on my first try with MGS today. 






...




Really, really, REALLY badly. I died multiple times on the second screen. 
This is going to take some practice.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 25, 2012)

Dante better hope he doesn't find himself on the end that gets shot at by those dumb robits


----------



## The810kid (Jan 25, 2012)

Gaawa-chan said:


> Curse you PS3 owners. Feel my envy.
> 
> I just received versions of some of the Metal Gear games that I ordered on systems that I can actually play them on.  *I got the Gamecube version of MGS,* and the PS2 MGS2 Substance and MGS3 Subsistence- comes with MG and MG2 on the second disc.  Altogether this was FUCKING EXPENSIVE.
> 
> ...



THe game cube version never played it but from the criticism they say the original is the better experience although twinsnakes has the updated features that wasn't in the original. I'd say one day you should try the original if possible as I found it being the best game off the series in terms of story and characters. Welcome to the metal gear universe my friend.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jan 25, 2012)

I've played both. PS1 version is better on every account except graphics.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jan 25, 2012)

Twin Snakes is better.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jan 25, 2012)

Your opinion is wrong.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jan 27, 2012)

And I heard they were playing "Still D.R.E." when this picture was taken.

Kojima's a O.G. 

 Dat mean mug.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jan 27, 2012)

Good pic

man, Cliffy B looks like Bellamy


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jan 27, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]eF6ztvNA3QU[/YOUTUBE]

Good shit right here.


----------



## Blatman (Jan 27, 2012)

mystictrunks said:


> Twin Snakes is better.



Twin snakes portrayed snake as a super hero, jumping off missiles etc. ps1 version he was more of just a cold blooded killer doing his job, no fancy heroics(well atleast he didn't mean to lolz). When does the collection hit Europe?


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jan 27, 2012)

Blatman said:


> Twin snakes portrayed snake as a super hero, jumping off missiles etc. ps1 version he was more of just a cold blooded killer doing his job, no fancy heroics(well atleast he didn't mean to lolz). When does the collection hit Europe?



It comes to europe on febuary 3rd.


----------



## Bilaal (Jan 28, 2012)

favorite character


----------



## The810kid (Jan 28, 2012)

Twin snakes also made the mistake of changing the already flawless script and soundtrack thats was one of my favorite aspects of the first game.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Jan 28, 2012)

The810kid said:


> Twin snakes also made the mistake of changing the already flawless script and soundtrack thats was one of my favorite aspects of the first game.



Those are two aspects.


----------



## The810kid (Jan 28, 2012)

Gaawa-chan said:


> Those are two aspects.



correction its some of my favorite aspects of the first game.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Feb 5, 2012)

Ocelot as phone case. Dat Kojima


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Feb 5, 2012)

mystictrunks said:


> Twin Snakes is better.



lol no. 

MGS1 is the best in the series for me(Possibly my favorite game of all time) and I can't help think that Twin Snakes kinda ruined it for me. The atmosphere was different and the cutscenes were like some over the top action movie.


----------



## Corruption (Feb 5, 2012)

I've never played Twin Snakes, but I think Snake Eater is the best in the series.


----------



## The World (Feb 5, 2012)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> Ocelot as phone case. Dat Kojima



I wish Kojima was my dad.


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 6, 2012)

Snake Eater is the best IMO followed by Twin Snakes/MGS1. Over the top action scenes work great in MGS since you have Snake fighting these acrobatic, super powered soldiers.


----------



## The810kid (Feb 6, 2012)

S.A.F said:


> Snake Eater is the best IMO followed by Twin Snakes/MGS1. Over the top action scenes work great in MGS since you have Snake fighting these acrobatic, super powered soldiers.



yeah except they were more DMC over the top in twin snakes and not Metal gear. solid Snake himself has never been portrayed in hollywood action film fashion like he was in Twin Snakes.


----------



## Blatman (Feb 6, 2012)

The810kid said:


> yeah except they were more DMC over the top in twin snakes and not Metal gear. solid Snake himself has never been portrayed in hollywood action film fashion like he was in Twin Snakes.



Exactly. Twin snakes sucked. People forget that from MGS1 snakes body is starting to degrade. The acrobatics were probs in his MG1 and 2 days


----------



## The World (Feb 6, 2012)

I liked Twin Snakes and the original. Fuck your thoughts.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Feb 6, 2012)

I just don't like the way Twin Snakes Meryl and Snake are both part cat and thus the sight of a laser is so fascinating to them that they just stand and gape at it for a minute.


----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 10, 2012)

SHIIIIIIIT

Limited Edition came today

lol cam quality

lol me taking pics

lol me being a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Feb 10, 2012)

^I'm so jelly of you right now.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 10, 2012)

Looks so good bro. I so jelly.


----------



## Kathutet (Feb 10, 2012)

Jon Snow said:


> SHIIIIIIIT
> 
> Limited Edition came today
> 
> ...


i was too late to get it and now i'm going to regret it for the rest of my life


----------



## The World (Feb 10, 2012)

God dammit, now you are making me regret that shit. 

Fuck.

Fuck you Jon.

Nice set Kenneth.


----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 10, 2012)

Kenneth said:


> i was too late to get it and now i'm going to regret it for the rest of my life





The World said:


> God dammit, now you are making me regret that shit.



Monster Hunter Wikia


At some point they stocked up. It's not as limited as it was announced way back when


----------



## Kathutet (Feb 10, 2012)




----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 10, 2012)

You're welcome, namebrother


----------



## The Boss (Feb 10, 2012)

The real Kenneth (Johnson O), I thought you got that super special limited to 2k copies or some shit like that?


----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 10, 2012)

Yeah that's the one actually. It said sold out like 2 days after I ordered with a 4k limit. It got updated a few months after that. Didn't say 4k anymore, and pre-ordering was still possible


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Feb 10, 2012)

Getting both PS 3 and 360 copies of MGS HD collections XD

Proud fan of Kojima since fist MGS , i like all of them besides the twin snakes,with my favorite one being the 3rd 

Now, i have mixed feelings about reveangence ,i know that Platinum studios are damn good in making action games but seeing a metal gear via Ninja gaiden prospective is kinda .... hard. I always love the the stealth in my MG series


----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 10, 2012)

Good man right there

Just think of Revengeance as a spin-off, which is true.


----------



## The World (Feb 10, 2012)

Jon Snow said:


> Monster Hunter Wikia
> 
> 
> At some point they stocked up. It's not as limited as it was announced way back when





Thank you, fellow MGSfan.


----------



## The World (Feb 10, 2012)

Wait a minute, that's the UK version? It gets a kick ass t-shirt? 

Americans get screwed over again. 

It's still 200 bucks on Amazon too.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Feb 10, 2012)

I don't understand whats the deal with region exclusive crap ?
New trend or something ?


----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 10, 2012)

Might as well just go for the European one

not like you can't play the disc


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Feb 14, 2012)

Don't know if anyone still plays it but


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 14, 2012)

Free? I never bought any of that stuff, but I might play for a month before it closes down to play with Raiden and Vamp.

That's really sad to hear though.


----------



## The World (Feb 14, 2012)

Yay I don't have to pay 15 bucks for Raidan?


----------



## Yagami1211 (Feb 16, 2012)

Currently playing Peace Walker.

I'm at the end of chapter 2 and I want to slap Paz already !


----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 16, 2012)

Currently playing MGS2

Trophies, 68% done.


----------



## Awesome (Feb 16, 2012)

MGO is going to end in June? That's a shame, it was my favorite online game despite all of its bugs.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Feb 16, 2012)

Raiden is second only to Big Boss


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 16, 2012)

LivingHitokiri said:


> Raiden is second only to Big Boss



Well and Solid obviously, but I agree Raiden is up there now.

REVENGEANCE


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Feb 16, 2012)

Seriously, im still laughing at the name


----------



## The World (Feb 16, 2012)

Only Raidan can run across the ceilings of train tunnels like a BOSS.


----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 16, 2012)

1. Solid
2. Naked
3. Fox
4. Liquid & Ocelot tie
5. Solidus
6. Raiden

Raiden would be lower if it wasn't for MGS2.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Feb 16, 2012)

..... Kenneth, your hatred for Raiden is unacceptable.
Raiden is like a combination of snake and Fox, you're just jelly coz he is superior in many ways !
heck raiden got a girl and a kid while snake is forever alone


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 16, 2012)

Watcha mean? He has Otacon.


----------



## The World (Feb 16, 2012)

And Meryl's ass forever in his memories. 

But yeah, Raidan is awesome. The true successor to the more awesome Gray Fox.


----------



## raizen28 (Feb 16, 2012)

Anyone here has the 2 Raiden Faces on MGS4. I justed started a new game+ and am using Raiden in that business suit


----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 16, 2012)

LivingHitokiri said:


> ..... Kenneth, your hatred for Raiden is unacceptable.
> Raiden is like a combination of snake and Fox, you're just jelly coz he is superior in many ways !
> heck raiden got a girl and a kid while snake is forever alone


He's not a combination 

He's his own man. He has his points and moments. I never said he was a bad character, just that I find the ones on the list more appealing. There are others I would put above him as well but no way he's my least fav


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Feb 17, 2012)

The whos your less favorite character in whole MGS series.
Mine would be that KGB agent in peacewalker that uses his right hand as lighter lol


----------



## Falcon (Feb 17, 2012)

I finished Metal Gear Solid about a year ago and it's currently one of my favorite games atm.

About 6 or 7 hours in 2 and really good so far.


----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 17, 2012)

In Japanese, Jiraiya's seiyuu voices that guy Andrew  He's not at the bottom either but a lot of characters in MGS4 is beaten by Raiden. B&B Unit, Drebin, Vamp. MGS2 Raiden ties with Old Snake, but loses to Solid Snake. His ninja form, although awesome, just doesn't make it to the top. Old Snake just looks like he has given up.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 17, 2012)

Drebin be Drebin.


----------



## Byrd (Feb 17, 2012)

Did anyone ever manage to find that legendary creature on MGS 3?


----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 21, 2012)

Nope, haven't played 3 in years.

On another note

13 VR missions left


----------



## Awesome (Feb 21, 2012)

Replayed MGS3 and MGS4. I finally found my Essential collection that was in some box that somehow got negleted after I moved in here. Why couldn't they put MGS1 on the essential collection? 

MGS1 here I come. MGS2 forever neglected. Peace Walker more so.


----------



## dream (Feb 22, 2012)

> Now that Bayonetta developers Platinum Games are working on Metal Gear Rising, Kojima Productions is free to work on something else. Like...another Metal Gear Solid game.
> 
> The studio has begun a recruitment drive for "the latest Metal Gear Solid" which will be appearing on "high-end consoles and PC". It'll of course be built on the company's proprietary FOX Engine.
> 
> ...


----------



## The World (Feb 22, 2012)




----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Feb 22, 2012)

Falcon said:


> I finished Metal Gear Solid about a year ago and it's currently one of my favorite games atm.
> 
> About 6 or 7 hours in 2 and really good so far.



Check out MGS3 but make sure to get the _Subsistence_ version. it comes with Metal Gear 1 and 2, the games that started it all.

MGS3 was a pretty nice way to end the series.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 22, 2012)

Dammit Kojima, make ZOE3.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Feb 22, 2012)

And in further related Metal Gear Joy!



I'm starting to think that we will be getting a Big Boss + Solid Snake MGS game for the PS3 now...


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Feb 22, 2012)

I wonder if this new Metal Gear Solid title for PS3/Xbox360/PC is going to be designed like MGS2 which had a Prologue/Main Game.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 22, 2012)

I want to work for Kojima.


----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 22, 2012)

Me and a friend planned making Kojima's personal windowcleaner. Obviously, meeting the guy and pitching ideas is the goal.

I wouldn't mind.

3x Metal Gear plats will be mine

I wonder if this new game is a remake of the first MG. I hope not. At least keep it oldschool. Current MGS gameplay wouldn't work unless they redid everything


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 23, 2012)




----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Feb 24, 2012)

3A Toys is releasing Metal Gear: Rex in MARCH 2nd, 2012 for $490.00


----------



## The World (Feb 24, 2012)

^ GETTING THAT. 500 bucks eh? Time to steal.


----------



## The World (Feb 24, 2012)

OH GOD KOJIMA WHY DO YOU TEASE ME SOOOO? YOU'RE TEARING ME APART KOJIMA!

GIVE ME A DAMN RELEASE DATE!!! HUFF HUFF HNNNNNGHHHHHHHH!!!!!


----------



## The Boss (Feb 24, 2012)

I have made a tent in my pants for the Rex figure. MAYBE I JUST MIGHT GET IT BUT I WOULDN'T KNOW WHERE TO PUT IT. KJAShkjaksdad ... if you know what I mean.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 2, 2012)




----------



## Zaelapolopollo (May 29, 2012)




----------



## Sage (Jun 20, 2012)

Metal Gear Solid 5 confirmed by Kojima! Title is in the works.

*Solid* Snake's espionage continues with new FOX engine....


----------



## The Boss (Jun 21, 2012)

SolidusSnake said:


> Metal Gear Solid 5 confirmed by Kojima! Title is in the works.
> 
> *Solid* Snake's espionage continues with new FOX engine....


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jun 21, 2012)

I assume Snake is confined to a wheelchair and oxygen by this point.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 21, 2012)

... day 1 buy.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jun 22, 2012)

I could've sworn there was a Metal Gear HD thread but I'll post it in here.

CM for Vita version of HD collection.

[YOUTUBE]EcUM1kD5ghU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Adamant soul (Jul 5, 2012)

So a friend of mine is going to let me play his copy of Metal Gear Solid 1 and I have never played an MGS game before so any tips?


----------



## Stunna (Jul 5, 2012)

Lucky.**


----------



## Adamant soul (Jul 5, 2012)

Stunna said:


> Lucky.**



Yeah so tell me am I in for a challenge with the game?


----------



## Stunna (Jul 5, 2012)

Oh, I don't know. I said you were lucky because I want to play it.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jul 10, 2012)

Metal Gear Solid 4 Gets Trophy Support; New Announcements Coming at August Event


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Jul 11, 2012)

Better late than never.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jul 11, 2012)

HOLY SHIIIIIIIIIIIIIT

THIS IS EXCELLENT NEWS


----------



## Kaitou (Jul 11, 2012)

Reason to pick up the game again.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jul 11, 2012)

They took their time, good news nonetheless.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jul 11, 2012)

lol trophies, the most stupid thing ever. Can't have some games not ruined this useless gen, can we.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jul 11, 2012)

*Metal Gear Solid 4 Best Version Adds Full Install Support*



> Trophies aren't the only surprise feature Konami is readying for Metal Gear Solid 4. The game's new PS3 the Best budget version will also feature support for full data install. This means that rather than having the game install data at the start of each chapter, which is how the game currently works, you can opt to have the game do a full install at the start of play, and have no more installations for the rest of the game.
> 
> A listing at Konami Style for the budget version mentions both the Trophy support, which we first heard of via Famitsu yesterday, and the full install support, which wasn't mentioned in Famitsu's article.
> 
> ...



Falcom Reportedly Planning Legend of Heroes For 3DS


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jul 11, 2012)

Best version of MGS4 is the one that doesn't exist.


----------



## The World (Jul 11, 2012)

Mura said:


> *Metal Gear Solid 4 Best Version Adds Full Install Support*
> 
> 
> 
> Falcom Reportedly Planning Legend of Heroes For 3DS



Sweet, I'm glad I haven't beaten it yet even though I've owned it for 4 years. 

August here I cum. :WOW


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jul 16, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 











> With rumours of Hideo Kojima showing off something behind closed doors at San Diego Comic-Con, these leaked shots posted on CVG are certainly interesting. They show off what appears to be a promo video for the recently confirmed-ish game, Metal Gear Solid 5.
> 
> As you can see, instead of Tactical Espionage Action which usually appears above the game’s text, it says ‘Open Ground Reconnaissance Endeavours’. The text on the other screenshots suggests that the game will indeed be a prequel in the series, following the events of Metal Gear Solid: Peace Walker. The Diamond Dogs logo is also visible, something shown off on the recruitment page at Kojima Productions for the ‘Next MGS’. It looks like we may be playing a role in the creation of…Outer Heaven!



Open Ground Reconnaissance Endeavours

?


----------



## The Boss (Jul 16, 2012)

YESSS. GOOOD. OH GOD. ANOTHER BIG BOSS GAME?? FUCK. I CANT. AJhkasjhdad


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jul 16, 2012)

*Leaked Metal Gear Solid 5 Logo Image is Fake -- Hideo Kojima*



> You might have recently seen some leaked images showing what appeared to be teaser footage of Metal Gear Solid 5. Hideo Kojima himself confirmed via Twitter today that the images are fake.
> 
> Kojima says that he's received a flood of questions about the supposed MGS5 screens and a supposed San Diego Comic-Con announcement since this morning. "I was wondering what was up, so I checked the net and was able to see the cause. However, that title logo is completely fake. I apologize to those who were looking forward to it."



More Characters Coming For Project X Zone


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jul 17, 2012)

Perhaps we'll finally get the Gas Snake everyone wanted.

I think Kojima has sunk low enough for it to happen.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jul 17, 2012)

The Fox Engine Game Hideo Kojima Wants to Make Most


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Jul 19, 2012)

At first i was like  when i saw the MGS5  news
then all my hopes where crushed by Kojima, what a cruel man indeed he is T_T


----------



## scerpers (Jul 20, 2012)

I believe in you, Godjima.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Aug 3, 2012)

*Metal Gear Solid 4 Trophy Patch Coming Monday*



> Konami will release Metal Gear Solid 4's Trophy and data install patch on Monday, August 6.
> 
> As detailed a couple of weeks back, this patch adds two major features to the four year old title: Trophy support and data install to eliminate lengthy pre-stage loading.
> 
> The patch will also come pre-installed on a new budget re-release that will begin appearing in stores this month.



Link removed


----------



## Sephiroth (Aug 3, 2012)

lol? Why did they wait so long.


----------



## The Boss (Aug 3, 2012)

Don't question Kojima.


----------



## Jon Snow (Aug 3, 2012)

Don't question WHEREDAFUQISMYAVATARBISH

My trophies, are coming to me


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Aug 3, 2012)

Here's the trophy list, kind of disappointing if you ask me, no story related trophies, no trophies for beating the bosses, no trophies for finishing the game, etc...


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 3, 2012)

Only 5 years late. For something absolutely trivial.


----------



## The Boss (Aug 3, 2012)

the_notorious_Z.?. said:


> Here's the trophy list, kind of disappointing if you ask me, no story related trophies, no trophies for beating the bosses, no trophies for finishing the game, etc...



You sound entitled.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Aug 3, 2012)

Not necessarily, but they could have tried a little harder.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Aug 30, 2012)

*Metal Gear Solid Gets Live-Action Hollywood Film*



> A live-action Hollywood film adaptation of Konami's Metal Gear Solid game franchise was announced during the ?Metal Gear 25th Anniversary Party? event on Thursday. Columbia Pictures will produce the film, and Sony Pictures Entertainment will produce and distribute. Avi Arad (Spider-Man films) is serving as the producer.
> 
> Metal Gear Solid creator Hideo Kojima said that he was looking for a partner who can make a film adaptation a reality for many years. He added that Arad is the one to do it, "without a doubt." Arad came to Japan to appear at the event, and he promised to make a wonderful film with a spirit faithful to the original games made by Kojima.
> 
> ...





So, what does everyone think about this?


----------



## Velocity (Aug 30, 2012)

If it isn't David Hayter, I don't want it.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 30, 2012)

The movie is welcome but the better cast the right people for it..


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Aug 30, 2012)

Velocity said:


> If it isn't David Hayter, I don't want it.



Agreed, no one else can be Solid Snake.


----------



## Mexican God Lvl 3 (Aug 30, 2012)

Velocity said:


> If it isn't David Hayter, I don't want it.





Kurokami Medaka said:


> Agreed, no one else can be Solid Snake.



Ignorant comments like this will make a possibly awesome MGS movie look like shit. Everyone will be bitching like this. 

David Hayter is 43 and incredibly out of shape. Solid Snake or any clone of Big Boss is at top physique. Even old snake. 

Going from thin to bulking up is easy. Going from fat old man to bulking up isnt quite the same.

The story will definitely be non cannon, so why


----------



## steveht93 (Aug 30, 2012)

Kurokami Medaka said:


> *Metal Gear Solid Gets Live-Action Hollywood Film*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This movie could possibly destroy the image of solid snake. He dosent deserve this!


----------



## Velocity (Aug 30, 2012)

Mexican God Lvl 3 said:


> Ignorant comments like this will make a possibly awesome MGS movie look like shit. Everyone will be bitching like this.
> 
> David Hayter is 43 and incredibly out of shape. Solid Snake or any clone of Big Boss is at top physique. Even old snake.
> 
> ...



Kurt Russell was 45 in Escape from L.A., 43 in Stargate and 40 in Backdraft. Have you _seen_ Gerard Butler? For an "old man", he has one hell of a body. David Hayter could pull it off. No reason why he couldn't and since we're never going to get anyone that looks like Snake, at the very least we could hope for someone that sounds and acts like him.


----------



## The World (Aug 30, 2012)

Winny knows what the fuck is up


----------



## The World (Aug 30, 2012)




----------



## Death Certificate (Sep 2, 2012)

*Kojima interested in an MGS starring The Boss and a Rising sequel*



> Metal Gear Solid creator Hideo Kojima showed interest in making a new game in his stealth action series starring The Boss i.e. the mentor of Solid Snake's dad.
> 
> When asked at his PAX Prime presentation if he'd like to make more spin-offs about other characters besides Raiden in the upcoming Metal Gear Rising: Revengeance, he said, "I'm not a huge fan of spin-offs, so it's hard to say at this point," but added, "We've talked previously about a game featuring The Boss as a main character. This is something I'd really love to make."
> 
> ...



Source: Link removed


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 3, 2012)

Ok, when you're trying to promote a game that you want to sell first rule, you never call it spin off even if its true.
Second , showing zero interesting in MGR is understandable since Kojima never wanted to be involved to begin with ( since he hates Raiden!) but come on man, don't be so negative about it.

About MGS featuring the Boss im all up for it, as long Big  Boss is included as well XD


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Oct 16, 2012)

Am I the only one who's saddened by the fact Rule 34 for MGS is almost entirely Yahoo?

I like yaoi but come on.

On a similar vain, am I the only one who thought Olga was kinda hot?


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Oct 16, 2012)

Kojima's Choice For Favorite MGS Bosses


----------



## Hatifnatten (Oct 16, 2012)

You all want this. Admit it


----------



## scerpers (Oct 16, 2012)

Hatifnatten said:


> You all want this. Admit it



I do want that. Hopefully the Violin Solider would make an appearance.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Oct 16, 2012)

I just want Metal Gear: Snake's Revenge 2: Revenge Harder.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Oct 16, 2012)

Hatifnatten said:


> You all want this. Admit it


----------



## The World (Oct 16, 2012)

My set says it all


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Oct 16, 2012)

Mantis was obviously just using nanomachines to get those psychic powers.


----------



## scerpers (Oct 16, 2012)

Mantis is a distant relative to The Sorrow
[sp]I just pulled that out of my ass[/sp]


----------



## The810kid (Oct 17, 2012)

Hatifnatten said:


> You all want this. Admit it



Do want. Been saying it for yrs.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 17, 2014)




----------



## LivingHitokiri (Jan 18, 2014)

Well blame the fans for wanting MGS 4 and forced Kojima to make and lol nanomachines


----------



## The World (Jan 18, 2014)

I blame you two for constantly whining about it


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 18, 2014)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> and the world's tech level hadn't jumped an absurd amount in a year or two.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Jan 18, 2014)

The World said:


> I blame you two for constantly whining about it


justified complain is not whining.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 18, 2014)

LivingHitokiri said:


> justified complain is not whining.


kuwabara kuwabara


----------



## The World (Jan 18, 2014)

lol great retort UR 

kuwabara kuwabara!


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 19, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9YKvbTQVhgw[/YOUTUBE]

FOXHOUND = Always and forever the greatest MGS Boss Squad.


----------



## Lulu (Jan 19, 2014)

Subscription post. 
Also, only ever finished mgs2.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 21, 2014)

5 Worst Voice Performances iN MGS

I'd swap out Raiden and put in Sokolov but otherwise I agree with it.  

Sorry, I just found this article.
d
My 5 Best Would be:

1. John Cygan as Solidus
2. David Hayter as Solid Snake
3. Patric Zimmerman as Ocelot
4. Paul Eiding as Colonel/Campbell
5. The chick who voiced The Boss


----------



## The World (Jan 21, 2014)

I wouldn't switch Quinton at all

fuck him up the ass for pretty much ruining Raiden's image for the West

he doesn't understand the character at all


----------



## BlueSasuke (Jan 21, 2014)

You should try the german version 
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CHxx7263d_U[/YOUTUBE]
Overall a very solid game in general though.
Edit: My personal favorite is MGS2, i gamed the shit outta that game on PS2 back then


----------



## The World (Jan 21, 2014)

Naomi was also boring and para medic was so forgettable 

drebin also sounds pretty bad


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 22, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7vV93xfpGFw[/YOUTUBE]

MGS2's music needs more appreciation. It was just as good as any other OST in the series.


----------



## Byrd (Jan 22, 2014)

Vocals >>>


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Jan 23, 2014)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> MGS2's music needs more appreciation. It was just as good as any other OST in the series.


MGS2 theme is by far my favorite in the series


----------



## Xiammes (Jan 23, 2014)




----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 24, 2014)

What is everyone's favorite ending theme? How would you rank them from favorite to least?

MGS1 - "The Best Is Yet To Come"
MGS2 - "Can't Say Goodbye To Yesterday"
MGS3 - "Way To Fall"
MGSPO - "Calling To The Night"
MGS4 - "Here's To You"
MGSPW - "Heaven's Divide"

I really like the actual music in "Here's To You" but the singer sounds off to me. 

I don't like the lyrics in "Heaven's Divide."

I have the same problem with the singer in "Way To Fall."

So for me it's up between MGS1, 2 and PO. They're so different that it's hard to compare. "Can't Say Goodbye" is the most beautiful and I love the lyrics, but "Calling" has the most epic feel to it. And "Best" is a classic.


----------



## The World (Jan 24, 2014)

Love that father and son bonding


----------



## Patchouli (Jan 26, 2014)

So, confession time. I've only ever played the first room of the first MGS. Couldn't get past the first guards, so I ragequit. This was when I was a kid, and I think I got the game as a demo disc. 

Want to give the series another go. Any order they should be played in? Heard they're not in chronological order.

(Also playing Revengeance right now. It's THE greatest thing. No clue if it's canon.)


----------



## Xiammes (Jan 26, 2014)

Patchouli said:


> So, confession time. I've only ever played the first room of the first MGS. Couldn't get past the first guards, so I ragequit. This was when I was a kid, and I think I got the game as a demo disc.
> 
> Want to give the series another go. Any order they should be played in? Heard they're not in chronological order.
> 
> (Also playing Revengeance right now. It's THE greatest thing. No clue if it's canon.)



Start with MGS1 - MGS2 - MGS3 - MGS4 - MGSPO-  MGSPW

Playing the original metal gear would be good, but you don't have to considering MGS1 sums up the story quiet nicely.

However you also can get a unique perspective of the games if you play them in chronological order.

MGS3 - MGSPO - MGSPW -  MG1 - MG2 - MGS1 - MGS2 - MGS4


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Jan 26, 2014)

Have the legacy collection, loving it so far and just beat 4 and did 3 a while back. 3 was my first time with the game and I found it fun, sadly I had to do it on very easy cuz I sucked. Now I'm going back for a Normal run and am doing slightly better. PW isn't so great on the PS3...doesn't feel as good as 4 or 3 so far. Got up to the Fortune fight in MGS2 then stopped for a while; too many games. How do I play MGS1 on the Legacy collection? It says it's on the box/manual but I haven't seen it in the first disc nor MGS4 disc.


----------



## superbatman86 (Jan 27, 2014)

Kakashifan727 said:


> Have the legacy collection, loving it so far and just beat 4 and did 3 a while back. 3 was my first time with the game and I found it fun, sadly I had to do it on very easy cuz I sucked. Now I'm going back for a Normal run and am doing slightly better. PW isn't so great on the PS3...doesn't feel as good as 4 or 3 so far. Got up to the Fortune fight in MGS2 then stopped for a while; too many games. How do I play MGS1 on the Legacy collection? It says it's on the box/manual but I haven't seen it in the first disc nor MGS4 disc.


There should be a download code paper in the case for this and the vr missions


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Jan 30, 2014)

Kojima posted this on Twitter.

Then and now.


----------

